# Help! Leaky water pipe!



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I recently found out I have have a leak on the main supply to my house and it's our responsibility to fix. In fact, my water company are pretty useless but that's another rant. 
We've been given a quote of £2000 to repair (have to dig through about 30 foot of concrete drive, hence why it's so expensive) and just haven't got that money right now so looks like we're going to have to DIY it. 
All set to rent the kango hammer and get out my Doc Martens but... in the last week I've been told my two separate sources that, houses built 1936 and before are covered and not our responsibility to pay for repair.  I have looked and looked but haven't been able to find anything that confirms this but, assume it must be related to Public Health Act 1936?  Our house was built 1936 so would come under this.

Has anyone out there encountered this at all? If so, nudge me in the direction of where I can find out? I wouldn't ask here if I wasn't desperate but, anything to avoid getting my builder's bum out! 

C~x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

It all seems a little confusing 

From what I can see on the net if your house is pre 1936 public health act then it isnt your responsibility to pay for any work on the pipes - Dont quote me 

I would contact your local water company and say your house is pre 1936 and it is not your responsibility to pay for any work on the pipes and see what they say
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

this company might be able to help?

http://www.unitedutilities.com/?OBH=5365

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Also might be worth having a chat with your insurance company as if pipes have been damaged by tree roots etc your insurance will cover the cost of this under basic buildings insurance..

Cat x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Cat, yeah, did that. They only cover accidental damage not wear and tear and, given the age of the property (70+ years) and the fact it's a steel pipe that's already been repaired once according to neighbour it's more than likely just rotted through.  The daft irony is, if I'd gone out there, dug around for some unspecified reason and damaged it in the process then that would be covered but, as it stands they say they would need me to get a surveyor round first, locate the actual damage, dig it up, get a report done to say what caused the damage and then they would think about paying cost of repair if, and only if accidental damage can be proven. If it turns out to be just wear and tear it's not covered. I could probably challenge that given the wording and ambigious punctuation on their policy document but then I'd basically be trying to hang them on a comma... yes that's been done before but really, it would cost me more and take me longer than just fixing it and taking the pain. We only have 21 days to get it repaired anyway or they start billing me or something. 

Thaks Suzie. I checked out the link which was helpful. Think we'll end up DIYing it though as DH came home with cones and pipe and all sorts today. I may be waterless next week by the looks of it! 


Thanks for your help. 

C~x


----------

